# rope on military vehicle



## cdawg74 (Jul 8, 2003)

hello everyone, i have a question i am putting an AAV7 (amp. assault vehicle) and i want to simulate rope. what do i use to do that. i want tie down some stuff on it with rope. so do you have any suggestions on what to use and what color to use on the rope. thanks

cdawg


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

When simulating rope, I have always used embroidery floss. The stuff can be broken down into smaller strands, and comes in plenty of colors for what type of them you are doing. I have used this stuff for everything from figure models, to tied down stuff on military vehicles. I even used it once to replace the wiring on an ERTL "Back to the Future" DeLorean.

Just remember to brush on a thinned elmers glue to get it to stay in place. If you coat it thicker, then it can simulate wiring.


----------

